# Transfer Express Offers AquaTru� Screen Printed Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Transfer Express Offers AquaTru™ Screen Printed Transfers*

Now you can get the soft, lightweight look and feel of water-based screen prints in a heat transfer that’s ideal for decorating performance wear and sublimated garments. Transfer Express now offers AquaTru™, with or without dye block, as a custom transfer formula. 

High stretch and rebound and a low application temperature allow AquaTru transfers to be used on cotton, polyester, cotton/poly blends, Lycra®/spandex, nylon and more. Available with a dye block backer for preventing dye migration, the transfers also are ideal for dye-saturated, sublimated materials.

Sixty stock colors are offered and custom color matching is available. Send your own artwork or use Easy Prints art. There is a minimum order of 50 sheets, and customers are encouraged to fill the 12-inch by 19-inch sheet. 

Spot color is priced by the number of colors, and costs can be estimated using the Transfer Express Price Calculator. Stock numbers will be available from Stahls’ in 4-, 6- and 8-inch sizes.

AquaTru transfers are CPSIA-compliant and a free sample is available on request. 

To learn more, go to https://qc.transferexpress.com/heat-applied-transfers/aquatru-screen-printed-transfers.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: in[email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

